# "Wrong" americano



## AndyZap (Dec 29, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

Before joining this forum I used to make a "wrong" americano (which I liked). The "recipe" was to put too much coffee in the basket so I could feel that locking the PF compressed the coffee. That helped to offset the coarse grind from the Dualit, so the flow was not too fast. "The shot" was 150-200 ml in about 30-40 sec. With the supermarket' coffee brands the taste was not watery and the coffee had good crema, so I thought everything is perfect...

About 2 months ago I tried "Select Kenyan beans" from Taylor St, which with the above recipe sent me over the moon. That triggered my interest in the coffee making and I decided to put everything "right". So I have OPV mod, do the temp surfing, have a new tamper/bottomless PF from Happy Donkey and weight the beans/output. My espresso is getting better (need to get a new grinder although) - but the "proper" americano which is made by putting a double shot into hot water does not taste as good as the "wrong "one. It is too watery and not tasty.

Would be grateful for any advice on making tasty "milkless" drinks.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok so what is your espresso recipe now ? Weight in and out etc . What are the beans ?


----------



## AndyZap (Dec 29, 2016)

Kenya Kiamabara AA Espresso Roast from Taylor-St or Red Illy tin from Tesco

14g in (standard Gaggia double basket), 28g out in 10 sec (cannot make it longer with my current grinder). Plus 50-100 ml water for americano


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

AndyZap said:


> Kenya Kiamabara AA Espresso Roast from Taylor-St or Red Illy tin from Tesco
> 
> 14g in (standard Gaggia double basket), 28g out in 10 sec (cannot make it longer with my current grinder). Plus 50-100 ml water for americano


No 10 second shot is gonna taste good , plus the illy i personally wouldnt touch as i can't vouch for its freshness

Up the dose to 17 g and try again , its probably the only way you have to slow the flow down . 17g >34g

Essential if the coffee is fresh and it can't produce a decent flow at the finest setting wth a decent dose 17 g then you need a new grinder .

Well you need a grinder capable of espresso.

Lastly whats the roast date on the Kenyan you have >


----------



## AndyZap (Dec 29, 2016)

Thank you, I will try to up the dose to increase the time for now ... waiting for Eureka Mignon to be back in stock to get the grind right. The roast date on Kenya is 1 week ago.

Re the americano - would it taste "not watery" with the good espresso shot? I.e. does the fresh water + good espresso shot taste better than 150 ml "shot" as I did before?

I am wondering if with this "150 ml shot" I mimic a different brewing method which results in a taster long black coffer than "right" americano. I've just noticed this on BB site https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/coffee-machine-guide/ : "Benefits of Filter/Drip: Perfect for long black coffee drinkers, Brings out the best in Single origin coffees". Maybe I have invented "dripspresso"?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Sounds like lungo to me..Mignon should help


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

''was not watery and the coffee had good crema, so I thought everything is perfect... ''

Perfection is way way beyond that description . Grinder grinder grinder


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

I have an americano most mornings made with gaggia classic and mignon set up.

21g triple shot +160ml water. Not watery, strong but tasty and full of body.

You will be fine once you get the mignon.


----------



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

i have been exactly the same, i was happy with my clueless brews from my delonghi and krups machines using a magic bullet grinder, i would stuff the basket (around 13g) and just pull a full mugs worth of juices.

not had consistent brews yet from my gaggia, maybe 1in4 are drinkable but i know what the issues are. (my shower screen and holder have seen better days and cant get an even flow out of them.)

i got an aeropress and most of my brews are made in this, 25g, 240ml water, 3mins and jobs a gud'un.


----------



## AndyZap (Dec 29, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the comments!

Re the basket size - is it better to use larger baskets for americano (e.g. 18/20 g) or a larger basket just gives more coffee without any difference in taste (with the Gaggia setup)?


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

I use a 22g basket for a full mug. Sometimes use a 14g for a smaller drink. Taste should be same if you use same ratio of coffee/water


----------

